# Best airport to fly into for Marco Island.



## ciscogizmo1

We are coming from the West coast so we'll be traveling around dinner time.  So, I'm sure we will stop for dinner.  I see that RSW-Fort Meyers is the closest but limited number of flights and pricey.   FLL- fort Lauderdale is second closest about 2 hour drive per map quest.  Next, Tampa is about 3 hour drive.   Which airport would you pick and why?  Oh we will be traveling over the New Year Holiday.  Thanks...  All advice and suggestions welcomed.  First time to this area too.


----------



## GeraldineT

ciscogizmo1 said:


> We are coming from the West coast so we'll be traveling around dinner time.  So, I'm sure we will stop for dinner.  I see that RSW-Fort Meyers is the closest but limited number of flights and pricey.   FLL- fort Lauderdale is second closest about 2 hour drive per map quest.  Next, Tampa is about 3 hour drive.   Which airport would you pick and why?  Oh we will be traveling over the New Year Holiday.  Thanks...  All advice and suggestions welcomed.  First time to this area too.



I would choose FLL and then Miami.  Miami is only about 20 more minutes (if that) than FLL and its a very straight one highway run.  They are both boring as hell rides through the everglades but much cheaper and more availability of the flights and rental cars.  Also Ft Meyers is still an hour from Marco.


----------



## lvhmbh

FLL and shoot over the Alligator Alley (75) get off at Marco exit and turn left.


----------



## riverdees05

Have you checked Southwest flights?  Not sure where you live in Northern California and if they are even an option or not.  They are not open that far out yet, but could pick a typical week where they are open to get an idea of the cost.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

riverdees05 said:


> Have you checked Southwest flights?  Not sure where you live in Northern California and if they are even an option or not.  They are not open that far out yet, but could pick a typical week where they are open to get an idea of the cost.


  Yes, I'm looking at SWA flights right now.  They fly into TPA, FLL and RSW.  But for RSW they only have one flight in and one out for my search.  So, I'd rather use TPA or FLL.  It looks like TPA may win because their flights are way cheaper by $200 for each person.  But someone on the travel board explained the flights will be much more during Christmas time.  But it still might be worth it because by time you add the bag fee it could be more with other airlines.


----------



## Art

I just picked a random day at  the end  September and priced OAK to  TPA, RSW,  and FLL round  trips. RSW and FLL were  essentially identical; TPA was $150 or so less.

Another thing to factor in is the price of the rental  car. The final  thing to consider is when you  will have to  leave Marco Island in  order  to get to the departure airport  at the appropriate  time. If you have to plan  on staying the  night before at a hotel near the airport, air fare savings can  shrink.

We flew into RSW for our recent stay at Crystal Shores which was  preceded by  a  week  at  Longboat  Key. LBK is 50 miles south from TPA.  I had  done all the same permutations and RSW  worked  out  best for  us. 

This  was one of the times when being from Buffalo was a big plus because we  were  able to get non-stop JetBlue  flights both ways at really good prices.  

Incidentally, don't rule out JetBlue. They do have connecting flights via Boston which is  not as strange a routing as  it might sound. Same free bags as Southwest but a lot more comfortable seat spacing.

Art


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Art said:


> I just picked a random day at  the end  September and priced OAK to  TPA, RSW,  and FLL round  trips. RSW and FLL were  essentially identical; TPA was $150 or so less.
> 
> Another thing to factor in is the price of the rental  car. The final  thing to consider is when you  will have to  leave Marco Island in  order  to get to the departure airport  at the appropriate  time. If you have to plan  on staying the  night before at a hotel near the airport, air fare savings can  shrink.
> 
> We flew into RSW for our recent stay at Crystal Shores which was  preceded by  a  week  at  Longboat  Key. LBK is 50 miles south from TPA.  I had  done all the same permutations and RSW  worked  out  best for  us.
> 
> This  was one of the times when being from Buffalo was a big plus because we  were  able to get non-stop JetBlue  flights both ways at really good prices.
> 
> Incidentally, don't rule out JetBlue. They do have connecting flights via Boston which is  not as strange a routing as  it might sound. Same free bags as Southwest but a lot more comfortable seat spacing.
> 
> Art


  Thank you....  I'll definitely look at JetBlue too.  I already reserved the car from FLL and TPA.   I didn't for RSW yet.  It is $200 more than FLL and TPA.  We will not be spending the night either direction.  We'll take the earliest flight out to be there around 5 pm and the latest flight home so, we can make the long drive to either airport in time.  So, RSW is still a little too pricey as the flights are $200 more for us per person and $200 for the car rental plus the departure time was very early.  I was trying to cut down on the costs for this trip.  So, I'd rather save a $1000 and drive an extra 2 hours.  I live in Sacramento and we found it not worth it to drive to OAK or SFO unless it is an international flight.


----------



## Art

Oh, yeah, we ran into crazy  car rental pricing at RSW for the end  of January.

The cheapest I could find directly  from the  rental  companies  was in the $350+/ week range.  I got that down  to about $220 from one  of the Florida discount agencies.

Then, I watched  Priceline and Hotwire and took the plunge when the rate dropped below $150 all in for a compact. Had I been more patient, there  was a spell when it went  as  low as $135.  The rental companies were still in the stratosphere, however.

In other words,  don't write  off  getting a  decent  car rental  price at RSW.

Art


----------



## Big Matt

I'm glad someone posted about rental car prices.  You get tricked into thinking that the cost is only the flight, but you must look at both.

Honestly, I'd take the one that gives you the best price, but remember that you will need to leave more time for error the farther you are away from the airport on the way home.  Nobody ever worries if they are a little late on the way to their vacation, but missing a plane home really stinks.


----------



## Bob B

Here are some excellent codes for great prices with Budget. I used the one for the midsize SUV at RSW and it worked.

*New! Budget Coupon - Get a Compact car for $17 per weekend day or $119 per week!*
Use Budget BCD D454300, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo. Gives great rates on other vehicles as well.

*New! Budget Coupon - Get a Mid Size SUV for $22 per weekend day or $139 per week!*
Use Budget BCD D454301, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo.


----------



## Art

Bob B said:


> Here are some excellent codes for great prices with Budget. I used the one for the midsize SUV at RSW and it worked.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Compact car for $17 per weekend day or $119 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454300, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo. Gives great rates on other vehicles as well.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Mid Size SUV for $22 per weekend day or $139 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454301, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo.



There are some taxes in Florida that make the $119 per week an illusion.  My $150/week car started  off at $13/day, and then the taxes and airport fees were added 

Art


----------



## Bob B

No doubt that is true Art, but the discounted rates are still far better than you will normally be able to find. Taxes and fees typically add about 50% to the price of the rental car.


----------



## linmcginn

*Marco Island*

We are also from the west coast and will be going to Marco Island next month. We are flying into Fort Lauderdale. Got a great deal on Virgin America. We were able to get a 20% discount which brought our fare down to $252 per person for a non stop flight out of San Francisco. We also rented a car from Sixt rental car for an unbelievable price! They have a special going on right now for a Mercedes C class or similar (which I never would have thought about renting) that we ended up renting for 9 days. Total price was $258.58!


----------



## theo

*Further details requested...*



Art said:


> <snip> The cheapest I could find directly from the  rental  companies  was in the $350+/ week range.  I got that down  to about $220 from one  of the Florida discount agencies. <snip>



People routinely (and quite justifiably) complain about consistently exorbitant rental company rates at RSW during the winter months. 

Would you name some of the "Florida discount agencies" to which you make passing reference above? I'd like to be able to refer people to some better specific alternatives to the rental companies. Some are too busy (...or too lazy, I don't know which) to be spending time following Hotwire or Priceline rates. When they ask me, I have no knowledge to share, as I'm there long enough to justify bringing my own vehicle each year... 

Specific names would be welcome and appreciated (you wouldn't be "advertising", you'd merely be answering a specifically posed question from another TUG member). 

Thanks in advance for some specific identifying details on these "Florida discount agencies" you mention.


----------



## cissy

Bob B said:


> Here are some excellent codes for great prices with Budget. I used the one for the midsize SUV at RSW and it worked.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Compact car for $17 per weekend day or $119 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454300, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo. Gives great rates on other vehicles as well.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Mid Size SUV for $22 per weekend day or $139 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454301, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo.





Thanks!  I used the above code and saved amost $70 on a rental on Hilton Head Island in April.


----------



## Sea Six

You could also charter a flight from TPA or FLL  right to Marco

http://www.colliergov.net/Index.aspx?page=21

or nearby Naples:

http://www.flynaples.com/

Hey, you asked which is best, not cheapest!


----------



## Sandi_Roger

Bob B said:


> Here are some excellent codes for great prices with Budget. I used the one for the midsize SUV at RSW and it worked.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Mid Size SUV for $22 per weekend day or $139 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454301, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo.



WOW!
Am I glad that I happened to read this thread. I just rented a car in Montana in June at leas than half of my prior reservation at another dealer. A savings of $403 for a two week rental.

Thanks

How do you get these codes?


----------



## Ron98GT

Bob B said:


> Here are some excellent codes for great prices with Budget. I used the one for the midsize SUV at RSW and it worked.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Compact car for $17 per weekend day or $119 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454300, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo. Gives great rates on other vehicles as well.
> 
> *New! Budget Coupon - Get a Mid Size SUV for $22 per weekend day or $139 per week!*
> Use Budget BCD D454301, Friday night keep required for weekend rate. Valid for rental pickup by 6/30/12. Blackouts may apply, not valid in New York Metro, Martha's Vineyard, Lihue and Hilo.



Wendie's special: only good until 6/15/12 and not good for Hawaii.  Trying to find something for Maui and the Big Island in May, 1 week each.

http://www.budget.com/budgetWeb/htm...l?&ICID=homepage_billboard&IID=wendie_sp_2012


----------



## Bob B

I use this site: http://www.carrentalsavers.com/.  I have found it to be the most comprehensive for discount codes for various car rental companies as well as for partner discounts.


----------

